# Radar Detectors Interfere with Satellite Data



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Radar Detectors Interfere with Satellite Data

This article discusses satellite links used for credit card authorizations (pay at the gas pump) and other data services.

But it shows how frequecy overlap can cause issues for satellite transmission. Yes somehow the FCC still plans to allow other services to comprimise DBS frequencies. Unbelievable.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Not so unbelievable if you know how Washington works


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There was an article about this today in the USA today. It says that Radar Detectors interfere with Muzaks music service.

I can see it now when I have a problem with my Dish Network reception they will try blaming the problem on someones radar detector.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is a joke. 

Hey! Your XM radio is interfering with my radar detector!

Yeah? Well, your cellphone is interfering with my pacemaker. Ughhhh... ... .. .


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Some of my channels were missing once & when I called E* to ask why, the first question they asked was if I had a radar detector. When I said that I did, they suggested I check to see if it had been left on. Sure enough, it had. As soon as I turned it off, my channels came right back. They will definitely disrupt reception.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't give the cable guys any ideas. Next thing we know, 
they'll be driving their trucks around our neighborhoods 
with 4 or 5 radar detectors on the dash, pumping out the 
EMIs. (except where illegal)

[Your device may not cause interference] 
[Your device must accept all interference]

Nickster :smoking:


----------

